# WUnderground está offline



## Vince (16 Jul 2008 às 14:15)

Deixo aqui esta informação pois há muitas pessoas que desde ontem não conseguem aceder ao WU (http://www.wunderground.com/) quer para consulta quer para publicar os dados das suas estações.

Aparentemente ocorreu um erro na empresa que gere o domínio deles, ou eventualmente um ataque e metade do planeta deixou de conseguir aceder ao site embora outros consigam, provavelmente porque o próprio ISP não actualizou os seus DNS's com os dados errados.

Estão a tentar resolver o problema e há actualmente duas alternativas temporárias:

www.weatherunderground.com
www.wund.com




> Hi,
> 
> Somehow the root record was changed by the registrar yesterday to point to their DNS servers. Then half the world came back through before we noticed this change (very short time) and cached ns91 and ns92.worldnic.com as authoritative servers. Unfortunately their TTL was 48 hours.
> 
> ...


Weather Underground


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jul 2008 às 14:29)

Mas eu consigo aceder ao meu link habitual..

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=Castelo+Branco


Neste momento, a actualização está com 1h29 de atraso, o que costuma ser normal, e a hora do relógio está correcta..


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2008 às 18:31)

Aos poucos parece regressar ao normal, eu não acedia num ISP mas acedo noutro.



> Notice About Site Connectivity Issues
> 
> Hello Wunderground visitors. We want to apologize for the connectivity issues that many of you are or have been experiencing. The problems were caused when someone at our domain name registrar inadvertently made a change to our domain name record. This essentially means that in the yellow pages of the Internet, they got our address wrong. Most people were left unable to the find our site and were instead presented with our registrar's default page.
> 
> ...


----------



## HotSpot (16 Jul 2008 às 18:41)

Faz 15 minutos que já acedo de casa. Já actualizei lá os dados em atraso da minha estação.


----------

